# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Swimming Prosthetic, Elle

## Brian_Krassenstein

3D printing has already seen significant usage in the creation of prosthetics. One of the latest prosthetic designs comes from designer Della Tosin, a student at the Art Center College of Design in Pasadena, California. Tosin has designed 'Elle,' a prosthetic swimming leg for single-leg amputees. The leg was designed to ensure that amputee swimmers can maintain endurance in the launch, swim, and flip turn phases of swimming competitions. Elle provides five key use benefits: multifunction, endurance, hydrodynamics, balance, and comfort. Read more details in the full article:


Below is a view of the Elle prosthetic swim leg's material components:

----------

